# Early Amber...Early Harvest? - Pics Included



## cuy103 (Jul 18, 2009)

What's up everyone.

I'm doing an all CFL grow with Nirvana's Northern Lights and today exactly marks the 6th week of 12/12.  

I have a lot of amber, roughly 30%, and I'm wondering if I should harvest now?

I'm surprised that all this amber is showing up this early.  I'm only at 42 days and I already have 30% amber.  I was planning on harvesting at 8 weeks, 10 weeks at most.  But I'm afraid if I let it go too long I'll lose that "window" for harvesting.

I know most people harvest by the color of the trix, which is what I do, but I'm just baffled by how much amber I have at an only 6 weeks, 42 days!  I can't examine the trix *WITHOUT *seeing a few amber ones.

To harvest or not to harvest, please help me answer this question.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 18, 2009)

take a sample an quik dry it over nite or watever and smoke it. if ya dig it, chop it or leave her a il bit to get in a good flush prior to harvest.
  i do believe NL is a 7wk flowerer but not 100% sure.
  my last grow i was told teh seeds taht were given to me were NL's and mine finished up pretty dang quik too. i harvested when i say bout 10% amber dude to the fact i prefer more a  liter head buzz vs the ock ya down for the nite  stone...
  but i took a sample wheni noticed they was 10% amber and i liked it so i chopped em.
  but thats just  me an wat i did.  diff strokes for diff folks imo.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 18, 2009)

Cuy    Im not a pro but IMO you wont be :watchplant: those girls for more than a few more days... and then i think you will be very   ...  good job...


----------

